# Which NEC book?



## Jilloham (Sep 30, 2014)

I am talking the PE exam for power in spring '15 and need so advice regarding which NEC book I should be purchasing.

1. Do I need the NEC code http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?title=&amp;category%5Fname=National+Electrical+Code+%28NEC%29&amp;pid=7014SB&amp;target%5Fpid=7014SB&amp;src%5Fpid=&amp;link%5Ftype=category&amp;icid=&amp;Page=1

Or the handbook. http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?title=&amp;category%5Fname=National+Electrical+Code+%28NEC%29&amp;pid=70HB14&amp;target%5Fpid=70HB14&amp;src%5Fpid=&amp;link%5Ftype=category&amp;icid=&amp;Page=1

Maybe they are the same thing and one is just a hardback?

2. Should I be purchasing the latest edition (2014) or the 2011? I am worried the test won't be updated to reflect the changes in the 2014 edition and that I will get problems wrong because of it.

Any direction is appreciated.

Jill


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Some of the questions you're asking have already been brought up in previous threads. A quick search might save you some time in finding the answers you need.

Regarding your inquiry above, have a look at this thread.


----------



## Jilloham (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you. I am obviously new here and appreciate the guidance. I didn't realize there was a search!!! Duh. Hope that isn't indicative of my intellect. Destined to fail?


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 3, 2014)

BTW, if you're new to the Code, go tho Complex Imaginary website. along with other excellent Power PE prep material they have a NEC workbook for sale. Extremely useful in training you where topics are located in Code book. Tthe introduction also has a very useful strategy in approaching Code problems. About 300 problems. i only had time to work about 100. Even doing just those i was still very well prepared for the April 2014 Code problems.


----------



## Jilloham (Oct 5, 2014)

Awesome!!! Thank you. I will order that now!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 5, 2014)

In regards to your question about which year to buy I would check with NCEES. I think the 2015 exams will use the 2014 NEC Code but not sure. The Complex Imaginary workbook is geared toward the 2011 Code book, but assuming they don't have a revised edition within the next couple of months, I'd think that version would still be useful. I wouldn't expect the Code to change that much. Even if some of your answers differ because of that it should be obvious when it's due to the differences between 20111 Code and 2014. IMHO.


----------



## Kovz (Oct 6, 2014)

In the electrical specification for the exam, the last bulletin says that the NEC 2011 will be used for 1 year after the next NEC version is issued.

http://cdn3.ncees.co/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Exam-specifications_PE-Ele-POW-Apr-2009.pdf

I take that to mean the 2014 NEC will be used in 2015. I purchased the 2014 NEC Handbook and I am planning on sitting for the April '15 exam.

Also, I have worked several Spin-up example problems that reference the 2011 code, but so far every answer has been the same in the 2014 code. So even if you are working older practice problems, they will very likely be the same answers that you would find from the 2014 code.


----------

